# Voting Time, May 2015 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's the poll for May. As always, one vote per member and no voting for yourself. 
 May POTM 

one last thing, REM suggested having thumbnails of the pics within the poll to make voting simpler. That's possible, but would be a little clunky, I think. I tried playing around with the bb code to see if when you hover over a name, a full size image would pop up, but couldn't get that to work. If anyone happens to be an expert with that kind of thing and can figure it out, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought I'd got a way to do it, but it would mean that votes weren't anonymous, so a no-go I think,


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I thought I'd got a way to do it, but it would mean that votes weren't anonymous, so a no-go I think,


via liking pics?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats to CrazyCash and...uh...me for tying in May's contest. Penny and Cash had my vote, so I feel like I won twice.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow - they are going to be so honored when I tell them!! I actually voted for little miss flower on her head, so I'm a double winner too.


----------

